# The last coat - another hype product



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

After P&S bead maker this looks to be another hype product...






Its all over youtube right now. Your thoughts? Are you a hype product person or do you stick to one brand type of guy?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a tried and trusted type of guy 

I'm looking for a solid, reliable performance from my products and am happy to wait for something to come along that genuinely moves things forwards.

So you'll find products from Bilt Hamber, CarChem, Scholl, Lake Country, Britemax, Poorboys, Flex, BSD and the slightly left field Glare in my kit.

Andy.


----------



## vindroid (Nov 20, 2015)

It seems like hype product..... Pan is trying too hard to get viewers and the review is little bit bias.... This product seems like the f1 top coat and hydrosilex. Similar advertising.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

It’s hype by design.

You’ll see more and more of it as the boutique space grows, companies urge to make the next beadmaker and youtubers grow in popularity.

It’s quite simple with channels like Pan. Cue a list of the highest ranked detailing youtubers by views. Weed out any that may negatively impact your brand image. Send said product and other brand freebies with custom note from the company owner, details about the product and head massaging gaff like...

“P*n we love your channel and know you’re a detailer who strives to review only the best products to your strengthening audience of loyal subscribers. Quality and performance are at the pinnacle of what you strive to achieve, and we can’t imagine a better detailer to rigorously test our product to see if they meet your expectations. We’re certain they will!”

Rinse and repeat for all personalities on the list.

Time will reveal if hype meets expectation.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The claims of ceramic infused, usability and performance, is it not just another gtechniq C2, Carpro reload, TAC Systems Quartz max, gyeon cure, etc etc etc there are many well respected brands that all have their own little variation on this type of product. 

And although I really like them, I've never seen one hit it's claimed durability of 6 months.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this a jace price product? Or has someone seen a successful brand called "the last ....." thats also abbreviated to TLC and bought the domains etc before he did?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Nothing to do with TLD; he must have missed out on those domains or that idea.

It’s 40 dollars a bottle as well, not importing that one.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

stangalang said:


> Is this a jace price product? Or has someone seen a successful brand called "the last ....." thats also abbreviated to TLC and bought the domains etc before he did?


Like Tosh said...it has nothing to do with Jace Price.

Here is their website https://thelastcoat.com/collections/our-products

They sell 5 products, one of them is also The last soap.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This seems to happen all too often now in this industry


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Just vote with your wallet and move along.

Throwing sizable sums of money at marketing makes any product look good.

As the company can afford to sell 2 for the price of one, that surely is the real price of the product. I doubt they are making a loss either.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

stangalang said:


> This seems to happen all too often now in this industry


This a reminds me of 'pump and dump' stocks. 
Build up some hype; sponsor some YouTube peeps; more hype, sell at a perceived low cost, sell as many as you can. Then people find out it's just another product. 
As soon as i saw it was 50% off, I knew it was another one of 'those' products. Same as Hydrosilex (but not Bead Maker)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

tosh said:


> This a reminds me of 'pump and dump' stocks.
> Build up some hype; sponsor some YouTube peeps; more hype, sell at a perceived low cost, sell as many as you can. Then people find out it's just another product.
> As soon as i saw it was 50% off, I knew it was another one of 'those' products. Same as Hydrosilex (but not Bead Maker)


The whole coatings industry is like that, very coincidental that the all come out with these amazing new products at the same time.

Don't get me wrong though, the products are good. But I just buy the best priced ones.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Alex L said:


> The whole coatings industry is like that, very coincidental that the all come out with these amazing new products at the same time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, the products are good. *But I just buy the best priced ones*.


some examples?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

greymda said:


> some examples?


TAC systems were the cheapest here in NZ, but as they're not represented here anymore. Its between Fireball Korea and Gyeon at the moment. But, theres a remarkably similar branded and packaged range as Fireball coming soon called Binderkorea.

Some Carpro bits are cheaper also.

It wont be long until we see more Rubber coatings like Max Protect UNC-R, as Tasuke have released a couple of Rubber coatings. Which were something to do with Alfred Yow iirc.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I do find myself wondering how many of these hi-tech products from small companies (i.e "boutique" companies without R&D facilities) are coming off the back of new industrial products from companies like 3M ?

Because they will develop super products for industrial, marine and aviation putposes and then, presumably, sell them in trade bulk sizes.

You have to respect companies like BH who develop their own automotive products as spin-offs from their commercial products and are quite transparent and up front about it.


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

I’ve seen this used,advertised on a few tubers channels now.
Anyone any updates since last year ?
Is it really 10x better than the old Turtle Wax dry and shine at 1/8th of the price ?


----------



## TheMac (Aug 1, 2014)

*Durability test*

The last post was some time ago. Is anyone aware of an independent durability test in the meantime? I think that Pan awarded it product of the year in 2019.
Any lack of durability should be fairly apparent by now.
I was considering buying Kamakazie overcoat as a stand alone product before I saw Pan's youtube video. Does anyone have any constructive insights?


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes: Don’t take advice from Pan.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

I've got The Last Coat V2 next to the improved version of Seal N Shine (Sealant Hydrophobic Wax) at 2 months right now getting ready to do an update wash most likely tomorrow. Last wash was at 1 month and Seal N Shine was definitely outperforming TLC2, that video is here:


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Great comments Glare is a great example its a very good product when applied correctly
The guy that runs it is "Different" and the website straight out of sell a vision on a bad day


----------

